# WineMakeres Conference



## Tom (Nov 1, 2011)

Guess what?
The Conference will be in New York Finger Lakes Region.

See below;

http://www.winemakermag.com/conference

Grapeman, U involved? Its on Cornel U


----------



## grapeman (Nov 2, 2011)

I am not part of this Tom. I am a little person at Cornell. I may try to attend this, but that comes at a very busy time for me. Ithaca is about 5 hours away from me.

It would be nice to attend one of these though.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 2, 2011)

You will never have a better opportunity than this one Rich. No traveling, no hotel and you have the luxury of skipping a morning or afternoon session if its say geared towards kit wine making etc. I understand the timing thing though!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 2, 2011)

But Mike, it may not be days away, but it is 5 HOURS away from me so I can't exactly go home for lunch if I tire of something.................... NY may not be as big as Texas, but it is 4-500 miles from side to side and top to bottom.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 2, 2011)

My bad, I thought you were much closer to that area for some reason! Your right though I am used to traveling distances out West, TX, NM, CA so everywhere else is easy peasy. Once your out of Teas, your half way to anywhere right!


----------

